
MTPuTTY – Multi-Tabbed PuTTY - mutin-sa
http://ttyplus.com/multi-tabbed-putty/
======
sbuttgereit
I use to use PuTTY and then later MOBAXterm. PuTTY was a bit too simplistic
for my taste and MOBAXterm way too much bloat.

These days I just SSH out of WSL using ConEmu
([https://conemu.github.io/](https://conemu.github.io/)) as the console. Seems
to fit my overall workflow the best and gives me a mostly common experience
between my Windows and Linux systems; including essentially a tabbed terminal
experience. I still use plink.exe from the PuTTY distribution so tools like
Git on the Windows side can still behave like they do on Linux using ssh-
agent.

~~~
hungerstrike
One thing I love about PuTTY and WinSCP is that I can save a username and
password for each system that I need to connect to.

Do you type your credentials out each time? What are your options for avoiding
that?

 _Readers: I don 't care about your personal policy. This is a feature that I
want and I just want to see if you can get it outside of Windows._

~~~
sbuttgereit
As @Ineentho mentioned in another comment, I don't use username/password for
ssh. I don't allow username/password for any system which I have
responsibility (not even my local VMs for consistency's sake). I use ssh
certs. My certs are passphrase protected, I enter the passphrase once at the
beginning of a shell session and allow ssh-agent to handle subsequent logins.
If I'm on a laptop at a client site in a cube or something, sometimes I don't
use ssh-agent and retype the cert passphrase each time I want to use it.

This WSL process is no different than I would do with a Linux desktop. On the
windows side I do essentially the same thing except I use pageant and plink.
This is only for tools which use ssh to access remote services and not for
terminal access (as I mentioned I'm using WSL & SSH for that).

Does this feature exist in WSL? Not to my knowledge, but that could simply be
that I haven't looked for it. I suppose if you're doing that sort of stored
login credential thing, you could just write a little shell script which
answered the appropriate prompts without too much trouble... I wouldn't
recommend it, but you could probably get it to work.

~~~
hungerstrike
Thanks! I only use username/password with my local mac and linux development
systems. All of my cloud stuff is managed.

~~~
sbuttgereit
You might want to think about it even in those cases; not so much for
security, but just to open up your options.

It takes me never more than a minute or two to do the one time setup for
certificates in an new OS install, whether Mac or Linux (at least for personal
dev machines). And once done, I'm free to use any ssh tools which use certs,
which should be pretty much all of them, rather than those that cache
username/password... or compared to the username/password entry time. I
definitely end up saving time by reducing redundant entry and by being able to
use the best tool for the job sans any other gating factor.

Naturally, this is all preference and you're free to choose things differently
than I would suggest... but did want to offer you some food for thought.

------
joshbaptiste
As an avid tmux user I rarely find the need for a tabbed Putty. Though if I
had to choose an alternative Putty fork, Kitty would get my vote..

[http://www.9bis.net/kitty/](http://www.9bis.net/kitty/)

~~~
baldfat
When your work computer is Windows.

~~~
chomp
No they are saying that they would only need 1 PuTTY session to their jump
server, and then run tmux from there, giving them "tabs" in the SSH session.

~~~
baldfat
If you only connect to one server yes.

~~~
goda90
Unless you connect from that server to others.

~~~
baldfat
So then if you lose a connect to the first server you lost all your servers?

------
bnjms
My preferred open source tool is Multi PuTTY Manager which has nice coupling
to WinSCP. Otherwise I use SecureCRT though I imagine XShell is just as good
at that level.

[https://www.google.com/url?q=https://sourceforge.net/project...](https://www.google.com/url?q=https://sourceforge.net/projects/multiputtymanager/&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwio_JPsrKfWAhUG_mMKHU9zCvUQFggOMAA&usg=AFQjCNEmoWbcDg1QE8AQbkVOxVWom46mkA)

~~~
bnjms
The main point is that PuTTY's connection saving just isn't very good and
makes it hard to import a list of connections.

------
baldfat
I switched to MOBAXterm for this years ago. I need to give this a try.

MOBAXterm does have a full X server and X11-Forwarding which is very handy.

~~~
mysterydip
Never heard of this alternative to PuTTY before. Looks like just what I've
wanted! How do I find out about other utilities like this I may be missing?

~~~
baldfat
[https://www.slant.co/topics/1552/~terminal-emulators-for-
win...](https://www.slant.co/topics/1552/~terminal-emulators-for-windows)

PS Sorry I just ruined your morning productivity.

------
raides
It would be great if they could keep their website up. I feel SecureCRT is
worth the money, always have. However, another alternative
[http://smartty.sysprogs.com/](http://smartty.sysprogs.com/)

~~~
japaget
Text-only Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.tty...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.ttyplus.com&num=1&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

Facebook page (no account required):
[https://www.facebook.com/ttyplus/](https://www.facebook.com/ttyplus/)

------
totalizator
What about sending same commands to multiple servers at once and having
possibility to align tabs into layouts to see them all? Look no more. There is
SuperPuTTY that I can't recommend enough
[https://github.com/jimradford/superputty](https://github.com/jimradford/superputty)
(some years ago there was PuTTY Connection Manager (outdated now). Screenshot
here: [https://i.imgur.com/rknybKS.png](https://i.imgur.com/rknybKS.png)

SuperPuTTY saves me so much time and effort when managing multiple instances
of the same application across multiple hosts.

~~~
noisy_boy
Agreed. Some of the features of SuperPuTTY that I love are 1) ability to save
sessions and restore at startup 2) flexibility of changing keybindins e.g. F3
to copy current tab 3) export/import of sessions.

------
molotovbliss
I did use MTPutty and then Kitty, but needing a mobile/tablet instance as well
and tired of keeping .ssh copied to different devices to keep all of the
connections & keys, etc. Was a pain, plus MTPutty did crash a lot for me.

Termius, I found to be the best SSH client that works on all devices & OSs,
including my laptop on Ubuntu. It's not free but worth the small amount it
costs to be able to share connection settings across devices.

... And the Dev has been responsive to requests, issues, etc. On Twitter for
me also.

[https://www.termius.com](https://www.termius.com)

~~~
AjithAntony
(On windows) A 70MB download for a terminal? I'm already suspicious. This
better not be an electron app :)

A yearly subscription, too? ugh.

Edit: It is an electron app. Pretty, though.

~~~
molotovbliss
Yes, it's electron unfortunately. So you're basically downloading chrome with
a SSH node module & some interface code. I'm not a huge fan of it either, and
even run slack in browser to save on memory on desktops. But the main features
I have been after we're checked with termius. One of them being the yearly
subscription of $10, but if it helps keep the devs active on it, I'm okay with
paying for software, especially if it makes my job easier. Which usually
includes lots of time in numerous SSH sessions.

------
mwat
I've been using Xshell[1] and Xftp[2] (both are non-free licensed, free for
personal/"home" use). Updated often, great interface, lots of features. Xshell
comes with Xagent, its version of pageant/ssh-agent.

[1]
[https://www.netsarang.com/products/xsh_screenshot.html](https://www.netsarang.com/products/xsh_screenshot.html)

[2]
[https://www.netsarang.com/products/xfp_screenshot.html](https://www.netsarang.com/products/xfp_screenshot.html)

~~~
el_duderino
Same here. I've tried most Windows SSH clients, and XShell is by far the best
I have used. It has a lot going for it. It's really well designed, frequent
updates, and packed with features.

[https://www.netsarang.com/products/xsh_key_features.html](https://www.netsarang.com/products/xsh_key_features.html)

It's worth checking out.

------
vmateixeira
Another alternative:

[https://mremoteng.org/](https://mremoteng.org/)

------
casca
RoyalTS[1] and MobaXterm[2] seem to play in the same space with prettier
interfaces and more functionality. None are open source.

[1] [https://royalapplications.com/ts/](https://royalapplications.com/ts/) [2]
[http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/](http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/)

------
neilsimp1
Has anybody else tried using native Win32 OpenSSH like myself instead of
PuTTy?

[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH)

Edit: Also, the linked site for MTPuTTy doesn't seem to want to load for me.

~~~
shakna
Yes, with a _lot_ of issues.

They are open issues and being actively worked on, but it isn't exactly stable
enough to use everyday, at least for me.

\---

Almost all the issues are intermittent, and you might not be affected, but my
luck has been bad:

* Hangs till return, sometimes. [0]

* v-flag can hang. [1]

* Alt sends \0. [2]

* Authentication fails. [3]

* Nmap fills the hard drive when sshd is running. Sometimes. [4]

* Git compatibility isn't quite there. [5]

\---

[0]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/874](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/874)

[1]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/879](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/879)

[2]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/865](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/865)

[3]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/855](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/855)

[4]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/787](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/787)

[5]
[https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/752](https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/752)

~~~
bluedino
I don't find PuTTY that stable, it crashes on me around once a day using it as
an SSH tunnel

~~~
shakna
Yeah, I've got that too. Why I looked into that version of OpenSSH.

Still looking for a stable SSH daemon for Windows, because I haven't found one
yet, which makes any time I need to work from Windows a real pain.

------
AjithAntony
FuTTY is my favorite fork
[https://code.google.com/archive/p/futty/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/futty/)
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/futty/files/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/futty/files/)
[https://github.com/FireEgl/FuTTY](https://github.com/FireEgl/FuTTY)

Major features i like:

    
    
       * adb and cygterm support
       * ctrl-scrollwheel zoom
       * clickable links (always or while holding ctrl)
       * jumplists

------
japaget
This project appears to have been abandoned. I note that there have been no
updates since 2012, and that PuTTY has had several security updates since
then. I'd be cautious.

------
ff00
I like tera term pro which has many features and BSD licence.Its rarely
mentioned but has quite a few things up its sleeve.
[https://ttssh2.osdn.jp/index.html.en](https://ttssh2.osdn.jp/index.html.en)

Check out its components page.
[https://ttssh2.osdn.jp/manual/en/about/module.html](https://ttssh2.osdn.jp/manual/en/about/module.html)

------
skrowl
I stopped using PuTTY (I was using the KiTTY fork) and have been exclusively
using
WSL([https://msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl/about](https://msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/wsl/about))
for the past 6 months. Love it so far!

My only complaint is that you have to run ssh as root to map ports < 1024 (a
*nix security limitation) while in PuTTY you could just run as an average
user.

------
xvilka
Sent a request of True Colour (24bit RGB) standard [1] support to those
terminals mentioned in the comments. Wasn't able to send it for KiTTY,
something wrong with their captcha, and MTPuTTY itself - form is not loading.
So if you can reach their developers - please do.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8346728](https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8346728)

------
aaronchall
If someone is going to fix putty, please enable the right Alt key on American
keyboards - we shouldn't have to hack our "registry" or the source of putty to
enable it [0]. A simple config toggle would be awesome.

[0][https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/PuTTY#toc7](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/PuTTY#toc7)

------
ZoomStop
Been using this a few months and love it. The macro functions are really
useful and tabs will change your life.

------
Timothycquinn
Nice to see more alternatives to PuTTY. PuTTY's lack of a decent website
hosting has been the source of too much confusion including accidental
downloading of malicious versions.

~~~
kalleth
Citation needed.

~~~
CorpOverreach
I don't have a anything to cite either, other than personal anecdotes.

This has happened many times to folks in my workplace. They come across the
PuTTY download page and think that it's a shady looking site, and then
continue looking elsewhere.

We instead just deploy putty.exe to everyone's machine directly now.

~~~
mikeyjk
Why do non technical users need to use PuTTY? Probably showing my general
world knowledge ignorance here.

~~~
CorpOverreach
These aren't non-technical users - a lot of these are long-time UNIX/Linux
sysadmins.

It's important to note that, especially in large environments, has different
skill levels. I know a guy that can go deep into analyzing a kernel dump and
figure out exactly what made some obscure application crash, but god help him
when it comes to doing basic functions on his Windows PC.

Being good at your sysadmin job doesn't always correlate with correctly
identifying shady sites.

~~~
kpil
Detecting a shady website is a core competence of any admin.

------
matt_wulfeck
I switched to the newest version of SSH the minute the ubuntu subsystem for
windows was released. All of the normal tools and a regular shell. Perfect!

------
rb808
I really prefer different windows to having one window with tabs. Esp for
tailing logs. I guess I dont use a small laptop screen though.

